# Teleperformance order tracker stuck?



## jcpren (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi folks,

I am a UK citizen, and an Egyptian friend of mine is hoping to come and visit me on holiday at the beginning of August. He's applying for a general visit, and has requested a Priority Visa.

He attended his appointment in Cairo yesterday morning and submitted all his documents etc, but the "track my application" feature on Teleperformance's website still shows the last completed step as "Payment", and is advising to attend his appointment next.

Should we be worried - does this indicate that his appointment has not been recorded correctly? Or is it a common glitch that doesn't really affect the visa?

Many thanks!

John


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

jcpren said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am a UK citizen, and an Egyptian friend of mine is hoping to come and visit me on holiday at the beginning of August. He's applying for a general visit, and has requested a Priority Visa.
> 
> ...


Hiya.

Its fine. Same thing happened to me and someone I know from this forum. Teleperformance is quite new partner of UKVI so I think they are still trying their best. I received mine after 3weeks and 5days because we don't have priority service in cyprus. Until the moment I received my visa, the status is still "Attend your appointment."


----------



## jcpren (Jul 10, 2014)

Brilliant, thanks!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Almost immediately after my daughter in law handed in her paperwork and did her bio the first 7 circles were marked green. Since then (10 days) no change to say the docs have been sent to Pretoria and no email either...


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Hertsfem said:


> Almost immediately after my daughter in law handed in her paperwork and did her bio the first 7 circles were marked green. Since then (10 days) no change to say the docs have been sent to Pretoria and no email either...


They don't really send emails. What I did is on the 15th day I sent them an email but teleperformance never answered back so I sent a complaint to UKVI and they sent me an email about the status of my application.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

mrs.mdeben said:


> They don't really send emails. What I did is on the 15th day I sent them an email but teleperformance never answered back so I sent a complaint to UKVI and they sent me an email about the status of my application.



Thanks, will try that next week. I don't know why they have this tracking if they don't update it!


----------



## jcpren (Jul 10, 2014)

Getting a bit worried now at the lack of progress with his application.

9 July - Documents & biometrics taken in Cairo. Applied with priority option for UK tourist visa.
12 July - Teleperformance status updated to "documents bundled"
13 July - Teleperformance status updated to "transferred to UKVI"

No progress since. It's now 21 July, I haven't even had the expected telephone call to check and confirm my invitation, and his planned travel date is 1 August!

Does this seem a normal timescale for a priority tourist visa? Is it a bad sign that I haven't been called yet?

Thanks!

John


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...99714-teleperformance-tracking-nightmare.html


----------



## TruleighZak (May 29, 2014)

jcpren said:


> Getting a bit worried now at the lack of progress with his application.
> 
> 9 July - Documents & biometrics taken in Cairo. Applied with priority option for UK tourist visa.
> 12 July - Teleperformance status updated to "documents bundled"
> ...


John, 

Don't expect an email off them for Visitor Visa - it never happened for us. We went to original visa centre and it was there waiting for us. I suggest you do the same or email UKVI (foc).


----------



## jcpren (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm not the applicant, but his friend, and I'm a British citizen. I sent him an invitation letter to stay at my house for his holiday, and he included it as part of his application. From what I've heard, I should expect a phone call from UKVI to confirm what I wrote, but even this hasn't happened yet, and that's why we're getting a bit worried.


----------



## jcpren (Jul 10, 2014)

TruleighZak said:


> Don't expect an email off them for Visitor Visa - it never happened for us. We went to original visa centre and it was there waiting for us. I suggest you do the same or email UKVI (foc).


Thanks. What was the online tracker showing at that point?


----------



## TruleighZak (May 29, 2014)

jcpren said:


> Thanks. What was the online tracker showing at that point?


Hi,

It was showing Biometrics taken, I think this was the first three green circles in total which wasn't very much. I too was worried/frustrated with it all and not sure even if the Embassy had received the application.

I never had a phone call from UKVI about my sponsorship letter - it's possible they could call if they want to check it's genuine but don't expect one.

Was really surprised that the Visa was at the Teleperformance Visa Centre when we turned up to check - and very disappointed at this level of service. I know they have just taken over and things are improving evident by today's visit to the Moscow centre. However, their level of service and contactability is appalling. The VFS for the German Embassy in Moscow sets the bar at the level of service customers should receive and their tracking is excellent too.

Regards & hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## jcpren (Jul 10, 2014)

That's very helpful to know - thanks!


----------



## jcpren (Jul 10, 2014)

Well, he sent a message through the UK website, and got a reply today saying that a decision was made back on the 14th July in accordance with priority timelines - but they didn't tell him what the decision was! They did sound sympathetic to him not being informed sooner, and have asked him to reply with some details to "escalate the matter to senior management".

Meanwhile he's going to take a trip to Cairo tomorrow, to see if his passport and visa are at the centre waiting for him.


----------



## moe07 (Mar 1, 2014)

hello evryone . i applied for settelment visa i been waiting 3 monthes and few days. usaly when i chek in Teleperformance site it say 
AWAITING FOR TRANSFER TO UK VISA AND IMMIGRATION FOR DECISION.
but when i cheked today it changed now it say ;Information has been sent to UK Visas & Immigration and is being processed for a final decision. is that means im going to hear soon ? this week maybe ? any ideas
thanks .. help plzz


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I have found Teleperformance to be pretty inefficient. My DIL picked up her visa a week ago and the tracking still said it was awaiting transfer to UKV1.

In theory it sounds like you should hear pretty soon but don't bank on it...

Good luck


----------

